

Why is D/Tango so fast at parsing XML? - boorad
http://dotnot.org/blog/archives/2008/03/12/why-is-dtango-so-fast-at-parsing-xml/

======
boorad
For the benchmarks, see: [http://dotnot.org/blog/archives/2008/03/10/xml-
benchmarks-up...](http://dotnot.org/blog/archives/2008/03/10/xml-benchmarks-
updated-graphs-with-rapidxml/) and a history in March '08 and Feb '08.

------
furunkel
Interesting to see that it even wins in comparison to C/C++ implementations. -
Cool. :)

